# MY STORY,, IC (quite long) xxx



## DMJ

Im fairly new here and would like to share my story with you all...

I had my first mmc in april 2007 which was a complete shock to us all, i then fell pregnant again in april 2009. We found out we were having a baby girl and treated her to some lovely pink bits on the day that we found out. 
When i turned 22+6 weeks, out of the blue my membranes fell out and i was rushed to hospital where they told me i was in labour and they would do nothing to help my little girl when she arrived. The labour lasted 2.5 hours and she was born alive despite the doctors already telling us that she was dead. She sadly grew her wings after 10mins, however them ten minutes were the best moment of my life and we spent the rest of the day with her taking lots of photos and talking to her. We had to fight to get a birth certificate and unfortunatly a death certificate. We had her cremated and she came home with us. She was sent for a posrt mortem which came back clear, there was absolutly nothing wrong with our little girl! The doctors put it down to having an IC and they would consider placing a stitch in if needed in further pregnancies.
Then we had a shock and found out that i was again pregnant only just 8weeks after losing our little girl. We were both scared but again excited at the thought of having another baby, it was such a nervous time for us all. We found out we were having a boy this time and had extra scans and was taken extra care off. Although at my 16week scan the doctor said my cervix was at a good length and they wouldnt put a stitch in, but then when i was 22+2 days i was taken to hospital where they told me i was again going into labour,, my whole world fell apart that day,, history was repeating itself all over again! However little man was holding on tight. After being in labour for 4 days, he still hadnt arrived and everyday of him being inside me was an extra day of hope. I had a scan which reaveled his foot was now hanging out and i was 4cm dilated, this was it we all thought, but he still didnt want to come and the next day i was transferd to a hospital that had a level 3 nicu, we fought to get there and they agreed to help jacob despite how early he was going to be. Jacob still held on for another 3days and then finally after being in labour for 8days jacob was born at 23+3 weeks, weighing 1lb 2oz and was taken straight away to be ventilated. He fought so so hard and proved all the doctors wrong! He went through numerous operations and blood transfusions and fought off a handful of different infections. Each day he was getting stronger and was a day closer to coming home. He eventually came home after being in hospital for 5months. We were ready to start our family at long last, but then after being home only nearly 4weeks jacob passed away with no reason what so ever! He has been sent for a post mortem which we are still waiting for the results for and he is due to be cremated in a few weeks where he will join his big sister and become a baby angel. We have been told that him passing away has nothing to do with how early he was born, but i just cant get over the fact that he fought so hard to stay here, only for him to become an angel so soon after coming home. 
We have again been told that in future pregnancies i will have a stitch put in place,, has anyone else got a similar story to mine? or has had to have a stitch put in? 
Sorry for the long story but thankyou for taking the time to read it. :kiss:


----------



## AP

DMJ I am so, so sorry for your losses. Jacob was a real fighter.
I know there are a few discussions in the Gestational Complications section where some ladies have stitches put in place. I wish I could help more, but i did not want to read and run.

Massive, massive hugs :hugs:


----------



## Peril

Oh my what traumas you have been thru. BIG :hugs: I am so sorry for your losses. I have yet to get over 20 weeks in a pregnancy and can't offer any advice re stitches. But i wish you all the best for the future xxx


----------



## kit_cat

I'm so sorry for your losses and all the pain you've had and are having to endure still. You must be unfathomably strong and wonderful people to cope with this.

I cannot offer you any words of wisdom regarding IC I'm afraid but I wanted to offer whatever little support I could when I read your story.

Take care x :hugs:


----------



## babesx3

huge Hugs!!:hugs: what a terrible tragedy to lose your little boy when he was such a fighter.. my heart goes out to you!!!:hugs:

floaty :kiss: to your 3 angels:kiss:


i don't know much about IC. bit my mum did have both me and my sister stitched in after losing her first baby to IC and we went to term....

:hugs: my darling xxxx


----------



## baileybram

im so sorry for your losses i havent personally had a stitch put in but do know a few ladies who have and they went on to almost term both of them had there stitch put in at around 20 weeks. xxx


----------



## Deli

Gosh, I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to you and your babies.x


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry. Your story was just devestating to read. What a little fighter he was.

Hugs and floaty kisses to both of your beautiful babies.


----------



## MrsAnt

DMJ I am so sorry to hear of your losses, I lost my little girl to at the start of the month after 5 days in NICU and have been diagnosed with IC.

There is a good thread on here all about IC https://www.babyandbump.com/gestational-complications/393119-incompetent-cervix-stitch-cerclage-threatened-labour.html

It may help answer some of your questions x


----------



## Jox

i am so so sorry for the loss of your precious babies. Jacob sounds like such a fighter :kiss:

xxx


----------



## cla

Iam so sorry Hun xxxx


----------



## leelee

Sorry I have no experience but didn't want to read and not reply.

You are so brave and my heart goes out to you. What a little fighter Jacob was. You must be so proud of him

:hugs:


----------



## Sarah&Ady

So so sorry to read your story :cry: I lost my girl due to IC at just 21 weeks. This time round I have had a mcdonald stitch placed at 13.5 weeks under general anesthetic. So far it has held. I am so sorry you had two traumatic losses, If you want to know anything about the stitch then please just message me xx


----------



## sk100

So very sorry for your losses. I had 2 early MCs and my baby passed away 1 day after her birth at term. Each time, one hopes that all will be ok but it just turn out that way for a few of us. But, there is still time. I wish I could give you a bid hug in person. xxxxxx


----------



## bbb81

That is so sad, I am so sorry for your losses. Your Jacob sounds like a very strong little boy, and I hope you have some happy memories of him. Sending you lots of love. xxx


----------



## fairygirl

I'm sorry for you losses, such a heartbreaking story :hugs: and floaty :kiss: to your precious angels xx


----------



## happygirl666

so sorry for your losses x my heart is with you


----------



## SugarKisses

Hi. Firstly I just want to say I am so so sorry for the loss of your baby boy and your baby girl. How cruel can life be :cry: Im so sad for you that your little man did so so well at being born at such an early stage and even made it home, just for him to be taken :cry:

My story is quite similar to yours. Like yourself, I too have lost a baby girl-born at 24 weeks and 2 days after suddenly going into labour for no reason and a baby boy born at exactly 24 weeks after going into labour again at 23 weeks which resulted in an emergency c-section a week later. He sadly only held on for 2 days. :cry:
Doctors could give me no reason what so ever for my early onset on labour. They dont think it is IC because most people with IC dont know they are dilating/dont know they are in labour, where as I felt the whole throttle of it-both times. :( And if it was IC, they wouldnt have been able to hold off my labour for that entire week with my baby boy.....
I had both of them sent for post mortems, my baby girl was perfect and so was my baby boy, but he had a few complications that I would rather not discuss.

As you can see from my signature, I am indeed expecting again. This time, we did consider a stitch. But I was too scared of the risks. Such as infection, cause of MC and even rupture of the cervix if my contractions were to just start up again like they normally do. Having no other children, it wasnt a risk I was willing to take.
Instead, I opted for cyclogest. There is a trial that tests women from 22 weeks to see if they are going to go into labour, they can predict this 2 weeks before it happens, and it the test was to come back positive, they give you cyclogest in the hopes that it calms the uterus and stops the labour. Every woman needs progesterone to help sustain the pregnancy and when your levels drop is when you go into labour-even if your at full term.....now I know this may not be the case for you and I dont even know if it was the reason I went into early labour twice, but I started taking it from 14 weeks and thankfully I am nearly 26 weeks and past the 2 dates I had my babies. I dont know if it is because of the cyclogest, but its the only thing I have done differently this time-aswell as omega3 tablets.....oh and I have just come out of hospital after spending 3 weeks there for bedrest, incase anything was to happen over the same period again.

If you want to talk, please message me xxx :hugs:


----------



## louise1302

so sorry for your losses xxx


----------



## hellbaby

So sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Big hugs to you I'm so very sorry xxoo


----------



## netty

i'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## lylasmummy

:hugs: Jacob sounds like he was a real fighter


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

so sorry :hugs:


----------



## charmed

im so sorry hun my heart goes out to you xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

I'm so so sorry for your losses :hugs: xxx


----------



## MeggyMoo87

Im so sorry xxxxx


----------



## MrsRH

:hugs:
thinking of you and you angels
x


----------



## twinklestar

im so sorry 

fly high little Jacob with your big sister :hugs:


----------



## Nosy_Cow

I'm sorry for both your losses. :hugs: 

Floaty :kiss: to them both


----------



## Clo

So sorry for your loss hun xxx


----------



## DMJ

Thankyou all for your lovely messages. :kiss:

Get alot of support being on this site...really helps :hugs:

xxx


----------



## inxsmhpy

I never know what to say..sorry...but I can't read and run. So heartbreaking :hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

Im so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## LittleAngel09

I'm sorry to hear of your heartache. 

x


----------



## Samemka

Reading your story broke my heart, I am so deeply sorry for your losses :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummylowe

hi hun so sorry to read about your loss. I also lost my daughter due to IC at 22+3 and I had an emergency suture as I nearly lost my son. I am currently TTC and have already been told i will need a stitch with every pregnancy. If you do want to chat feel free to message me xxx


----------



## pip2009

I'm so sorry to hear of your losses, what a heartbreaking story :hugs: x


----------



## Skyeyes

Sorry to hear about your losses. I too have lost many babies due to an incompetent cervix (3 1/2 months to about 5+ months). This is my 10th pregnancy, I have a 15 1/2 that was a little early and a 13 yr old that was born 5 weeks early with bedrest for quite some time (you would never know he was a preemie). This pregnancy was quite a shock as I thought we were done, but at 43 here I am pregnant with a little boy.
I had changed doctors some time ago and with this pregnancy they finally listened. If you lost enough babies you start to detect what is going on. At 11 weeks could tell something was changing with cervix--they scanned and length still at 3.1. Six days later knew something was occurring again--sharp stabbing pain by cervix and backache. This time they checked I was already down to 2.5. Two days later they put in a stitch (McDonald).
So I'm here to tell you, listen to your body and other ladies, I am now 23+ weeks, just hoping to get past 24, then 27, little by little. Stitch so far is holding well. I really think after one loss, they should assume incompetent cervix and just start checking week by week next time, but you need to tell the Doctors what to do--be very demanding. So far I'm proof that this can happen and people can carry their babies.
PS...by the way the sound of getting a stitch is aweful, but it was not bad at all as they give you a spinal. Also, I believe our angel babies or meant to be a guardian to existing or later babies--I think my 13 yr old boy needed all 7 of those angels himself. LOL


----------



## kam78

Wow, you are an amazing, strong chicka! I am terribly sorry for your losses, which I hate when people say that cuz those words don't mean much really, not for this nightmare that has happened to you babe... But I am .... 

I too have been diagnosed with IC... Crap Cervix is what I like to call it , on a better day, somedays it's actually much worse : ) .. Anyways, I haven't had a cerclage placed yet in any of my pregnancies but as each pregnancy that comes along it just keeps getting worse & babies just keep coming earlier & earlier... I screamed bloody murder at my doc & begged him to put a stitch in, but he just kept reassuring me that everything looked great & gave me weekly injections to prevent labor... Well... Needless to say, his way ended up pretty crappy.. At 19.4 weeks I delivered my daughter, she was born sleeping... Emma Gail ... She didn't even get to take a breath.... He says I should be able to concieve & carrry a baby , "now we know what were dealing with." is what he told me, HA! I told him the whole time, but oh well... What can I do now... Nothing... So, I too know the frustration you are feeling... Emma's testing all came back completely normal & healthy, of course, I already knew that... It was MY body that failed ... Sorry for the rambling... : ) ~ It's only been a lil over 3 weeks since she was taken away so we aren't trying again YET. I would love to but dad is more worried about a repeat.... So, guess we'll see what happens in my lil corner of the world... One day at a time : )

You have been thru sooo much & thank you so much for sharing with us... It helps a lot... Xoxo


----------



## sparky32

I am so sorry for both your loses and wanted to send you lots of hugs xx


----------

